# Muscle Research T-Base, Powerchews, and more on sale this week!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Sep 2, 2016)

*Muscle Research Thursday Sale!!!*



*This week we have T-Base on sale at $20 OFF regular price...Muscle Research?s T-Base (Testosterone-Base) is a topical pro-steroid cream that combines precise amounts of DHEA (dehydroepiandrosterone, 3b-hydroxyandrost-5-en-17-one) and 1-DHEA (1-Androsterone, 3b-Hydroxy-Androst-1-ene-17-one), along with anti-estrogens, a neurosteroid and DHT inhibitor. These active ingredients are immediately delivered directly to the blood stream via T-Base?s advanced transdermal delivery system.

We also have the entire line-up of Powerchews on sale for $25.99...

Iron Champ TNT is BOGO FREE...T.N.T. A.M. provides the most powerful thermogenic blend available, allowing for incredibly intense workouts. This special blend of herbs and nutrients help to hype the metabolism so you melt fat faster than ever. It also contains special appetite suppressants that keep your eating in check. No more cravings! No more snacking on empty calories that hold back progress and store unwanted blubber! After all said and done, the ONLY way to lose fat is to burn more calories than you consume and now it is possible with T.N.T A.M. 

Also GenXLabs Endurance and Collagen Fit are also on sale at great discounted prices!!!

Check out our Promotions tab in the store for other deals we are always offering...
*


















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Sep 4, 2016)

*Sunday Bump Day and Happy Labor Day weekend!!! Check out our sale this week, T -Base is a great topical testosterone base topical for stacking with our other prohormones in the store...also BOGO FREE on TNT, Powerchews, and GenXLabs products on sale!!! Always check out our promotions in the store for special deals and freebies!!!

Happy Labor Day!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Last day to get in on this guys! hell of a price on the tbase, price of tbase really stands out to me in this sale *


----------

